# Steven Hunter



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Where do ya'll see him on the C depth chart as of right now?... Will he play more than 10 mins a game and what kinda production can you see him puttin up?... Thanks for your info... Peace


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

well considering DQ is our only other option now that Kemp is gone..I can say he'll play more than 10 min agame.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I think Pachulia will end up getting more minutes that most expect. He is already the biggest and strongest guy on the team at 19 yrs old.


----------



## Wondah_Woman (Oct 18, 2003)

man...I'ma look foolish with my friends if Hunter doesn't produce this year. I told some of my buddies that I seriously thought that he'd be a key this year. I still believe that. If he could anything near 10 rebounds a game, and block a couple of shots a game that would help alot. he's one of those kind of centers that can run the floor and get the other center on the other team tired. this is a contract year for him, so I hope he steps up. 7 footers don't grow on trees.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wondah_Woman</b>!
> man...I'ma look foolish with my friends if Hunter doesn't produce this year. I told some of my buddies that I seriously thought that he'd be a key this year. I still believe that. If he could anything near 10 rebounds a game, and block a couple of shots a game that would help alot. he's one of those kind of centers that can run the floor and get the other center on the other team tired. this is a contract year for him, so I hope he steps up. 7 footers don't grow on trees.


LOL...take it back fast!!

Steven Hunter is going no where but home after he gets cut off the team..

Steven Hunter... the worst player in Magic history...

We gave him 2 tries already and he couldn't produce.


----------



## Mulk (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL...take it back fast!!
> ...


Sasser and Burke were far worse. At least Hunter does actually have some upside, even if he'll never actually reach his potential.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> Steven Hunter... the worst player in Magic history...


OK... Either your jus joke'n or have'nt been watchin the magic since their inception into the league... Which one is it?... I rememba some straight stiff's in Magic uni's... Peace


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> 
> OK... Either your jus joke'n or have'nt been watchin the magic since their inception into the league... Which one is it?... I rememba some straight stiff's in Magic uni's... Peace


I know that Hunter wasn't the worst but he was among the worst including Burke and Sasser...as well as some other players for the past 15 years. Oyadeji, Ryan Humprhy..etc.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> 
> OK... Either your jus joke'n or have'nt been watchin the magic since their inception into the league... Which one is it?... I rememba some straight stiff's in Magic uni's... Peace


Geert Hammink


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> Geert Hammink


What about Greg Kite?


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

If you think Hunter is the worst Magic player ever you're either out of your damn mind or you just hate him. He's not reliable at all and has had confidence issues but he's useful when his game is actually on, like that preseason game earlier. And even when he doesn't produce he at least forces people on the other team to change their shots and think twice about going into the lane, something none of our other players currently do. Whether you want to accept it or not, he's our best center when he doesn't get into foul trouble. Calling him the worst player over people like Sasser is a joke.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> If you think Hunter is the worst Magic player ever you're either out of your damn mind or you just hate him. He's not reliable at all and has had confidence issues but he's useful when his game is actually on, like that preseason game earlier. And even when he doesn't produce he at least forces people on the other team to change their shots and think twice about going into the lane, something none of our other players currently do. Whether you want to accept it or not, he's our best center when he doesn't get into foul trouble. Calling him the worst player over people like Sasser is a joke.


LoL..to each his own opinion...but Hunter is horrible.. yeah force them to take EASIER shots is all he does that Hunter... SOmetimes when T-mac is driving to the hoop...and fakes out the person gaurding hunter..t-mac dishes it out to hunter and hunter doesnt know whats going on and doesnt catch the ball and turns it over... 

even t-mac hates hunter... no wonder why hunter doesn't get any PT this season...

Unless he improves this season, which I really doubt he will...I don't think hunter is going to be around here for long..


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Well I'm not sure how long Hunter's been in the game, but not for long...he already has 7 boards. This BTW, is against Deke or O Harrington (I think it's against Deke though).


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> Well I'm not sure how long Hunter's been in the game, but not for long...he already has 7 boards. This BTW, is against Deke or O Harrington (I think it's against Deke though).


His defense is pretty good and rebounding not bad. He makes a lot of stupid plays and stupid fouls. His footwork offensively is horrible. Half the time he makes a move offensively he ends up falling down.

He should at least be able to give Orlando what Tony Battie gives Boston. 

With his height, athleticism, and body, in my mind anything less than being as good as Theo Ratliff would be a disappointment in my book.

He is still only 22 yrs old though and typically big men take awhile to mature ... but I dont think Orlando has anymore patience past this season.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

When is the last time Sasser got 3 blocks? :laugh:


----------



## Wondah_Woman (Oct 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL...take it back fast!!
> ...



man...I can tell you don't have a sense for good athletes. I saw this cat play a few times in person and he was ok. all he needs is time and consistency. now i'm not saying he's gonna be great, but I think he'll be decent.


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

Yao Ming is going to score at will tonight against Hunter. I think DeClercq is better than Hunter, he is very bad. Tmac hates zones what is he going to think of a zone with 7'6 Yao Ming in the middle. I have a feeling it is going to be another god awful night. 


Steven Hunter profile 
http://www.nba.com/playerfile/steven_hunter/index.html


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wondah_Woman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> man...I can tell you don't have a sense for good athletes. I saw this cat play a few times in person and he was ok. all he needs is time and consistency. now i'm not saying he's gonna be great, but I think he'll be decent.


I saw him play in person all home games last year...almost all.. I know what I'm talking about..


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

I take all the things I said about Hunter back..

I was playing a tough game against people stronger and a bit taller than me.. the person I was defending had more strenght and was very built and atheletic... compared to him, I was like steven hunter... Man..I was getting worked and he was getting the ball easy and pushing me out

I feel steven's pain now when he has to play guys who are bigger than him or quicker... Steven has a great body and all he really needs to do is be able to post up nicely and learn some new moves to help his offense going... If steven hunter could drive.... that would be a lifesaver and I think Hunter should be starting even though driving is not what he is suppose to do.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> I take all the things I said about Hunter back..
> 
> I was playing a tough game against people stronger and a bit taller than me.. the person I was defending had more strenght and was very built and atheletic... compared to him, I was like steven hunter... Man..I was getting worked and he was getting the ball easy and pushing me out
> ...


If you watch Hunter's footwork down low it leads me to believe he will never be good on offense. His touch around the basket could definitely not be considered "soft" ... and whenever he drives he looks like a fumbling baffoon, unless he only needs to go straight and dunk.

He also doesnt appear to really know how to use his athleticism. The guy is long as hell and can jump out of the gym, but whenever he is around the basket he seems to "make himself" small and doesn't even dunk the ball, which baffles me. I think the problem is that he may be a one foot jumper. To be explosive down low you need to be able to get up off of two feet.

I think the only hope left for Hunter is rebounding and blocking shots.

Doesnt matter too much, since I doubt Orlando will keep him around after this season and I'd be willing to bet Zaza Pachulia is the starting center by next season ... hell, he might even be starting by the end of this season.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Hunter looks like he might make me eat my words for tonight. He has played great tonight against Yao Ming so far. Doc should have gotten him more minutes in the first half.

I don't understand Docs subbing rotations. He basically took the first team out, which wasnt playing bad, and put in two rookies (Zaza and Bogans), erratic Shammond Williams, Donnell Harvey, and the just-back Pat Garrity. Why not stagger your subs a little to keep Lue, Gooden, Tmac, or Howard in the game with those guys? Those subs cost the team about 10 points.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> Hunter looks like he might make me eat my words for tonight. He has played great tonight against Yao Ming so far. Doc should have gotten him more minutes in the first half.
> 
> I don't understand Docs subbing rotations. He basically took the first team out, which wasnt playing bad, and put in two rookies (Zaza and Bogans), erratic Shammond Williams, Donnell Harvey, and the just-back Pat Garrity. Why not stagger your subs a little to keep Lue, Gooden, Tmac, or Howard in the game with those guys? Those subs cost the team about 10 points.


And cost us the game.. they had 3 turn overs in a row... which is a big :no: :no: 

Oh well.. 1-6 and we still have Doc as our coach..

You are actually right about Hunter..he is very nice on Defense..but when it comes to post up moves etc. he is lacking the talent.. He can get those easy shots which is what he did tonight when mcgrady was being double teamed... 

I KNEW FOR SURE that Hunter would lose the ball when mcgrady went in to drive and dish out to hunter..hunter did that every time by now...grrr


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I think Steven Hunter can become a respectable starting center. Defensively at least, on the boards, easy put backs and playing tough. Offensively? Bring in ZaZa!


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> I think Steven Hunter can become a respectable starting center. Defensively at least, on the boards, easy put backs and playing tough. Offensively? Bring in ZaZa!


Your joking right? ZaZa can't shoot yet...


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Whoa!!! slwo down hunter... 15 points, 2 blocks, 9 boards. worst player in magic history? if he keeps this up ill put him a couple of notches behind horace grant


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Hunter has been showing signs of being a good Center since he entered the league, but he just can't remain consistent. If Hunter keeps starting, and producing the way he is capable of, it will greatly benefit the Magic.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> Your joking right? ZaZa can't shoot yet...


Maybe he can't shoot but he's got better post moves and hands .

The only bad thing about Hunter coming along is Gooden gets moved to 3 :no:


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

I agree, if zaza learns to shoot, he will be amazing..i mean he has such nice post moves..and if he misses he grabs the rebound and tries to shoot again..


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Putting ZaZa in the game instead of Hunter when you need center production would be ludicrous. ZaZa gets a couple easy baskets and putbacks and that's his stats for the game. He has nowhere near the presence of Hunter on defense. Hunter held his own against Ming. Have you guys been watching a different player? Hunter is very inconsistent but ZaZa doesn't even produce enough to BE inconsistent. At this point in his career putting ZaZa in the game instead is like subsituting Sasser for T-Mac (uhhm... normal T-Mac)


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> Putting ZaZa in the game instead of Hunter when you need center production would be ludicrous. ZaZa gets a couple easy baskets and putbacks and that's his stats for the game. He has nowhere near the presence of Hunter on defense. Hunter held his own against Ming. Have you guys been watching a different player? Hunter is very inconsistent but ZaZa doesn't even produce enough to BE inconsistent. At this point in his career putting ZaZa in the game instead is like subsituting Sasser for T-Mac (uhhm... normal T-Mac)


I think you are incorrect. If you are basing this on Hunter's game against Houston it makes sense, but what about all the other games? Most of the time Hunter is in the game he has almost no impact and usually ends up with turnovers and bad fouls. Hunter has almost no impact at all on offense.

Pachulia at least has more natural offensive instincts and his defense and rebounding has not looked bad either. 

If Hunter can play all year like he did against Houston that would be fantastic, but I dont see it happening.


----------

